# Anybody from McAllen TX or Imperial Valley CA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Going down to McAllen area Monday for the week, and then the next week to Campo, El Centro area.for work...anybody from those areas? Let me know and I'll buy you a cup of coffee. Wish I had time to get to Yuma and visit Mark again at Marwin Best Haysavers. Always like to stop in there...big time hay country.


----------

